
The Joel Test: 12 Steps to Better Code (2000) - derwiki
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2000/08/09/the-joel-test-12-steps-to-better-code/
======
bhawks
In 20 years I think we can firmly cross #1 off the list. All the others are
still open.

